# Portsmouth Aquarist Society



## Bungy (23 Sep 2011)

Now celebrating our 60th anniversary we meet on the first Wednesday of every month at Buckland Community Centre, Portsmouth between 8pm and 10pm.

Our members have a vast array of experience across the fishkeeping spectrum and always more than happy to help newcomers to the hobby.  We hold fish shows, fish and equipment sales, competitions, talks, presentations, visits, summer bar-b-que and simple social evenings.

Why not come along and join us for an evening, we would love to see you.

Bungy
Media Rep - Portsmouth Aquarist Society


----------



## Antoni (23 Sep 2011)

I would love to come and meet some new faces! I will tray to join on the 5-th!


----------



## Bungy (26 Sep 2011)

Antoni
Excellent news, please do try and make the effort if you can.  On the 5th we are having a presentation by one of our members (me in fact....) which charts my 8 foot Malawi display tank project.  This covers the Cabinet build, DIY Poly background construction, Tank installation, tank hole drilling, sump construction, Pipework installation, DIY lighting installation, rockwork and substrate considerations and finally adding the fish.  We will break midway for T and Coffee and hold our monthly raffle.  November's meeting will be discussed and any other business plus the chance to socialise and chat to our regulars about anything fish related.

I look forward to welcoming you and any guests you may wish to bring.

Bungy


----------



## greenjar (26 Sep 2011)

Damm, why did'nt I know about this when I lived in Portsmouth.. looks like a really good meet.
I'd definitely be there if I still lived down south


----------



## Bungy (26 Sep 2011)

Pity you didnt know about us - we are celebrating our 60th anniversary this year too...!!
We have this year revamped the club and now hold monthly meetings instead of fortnightly - we were strugling to find decent content for 24 meets of the year but now it a monthly we can have really good interesting club nights.  We also have a summer barby which is a good crack and very well attended.  We try to hold an annual fish show, this year we have skipped as popularity for this kind of event seems to be sliding, we see the same faces at ALL the fish shows throughout the country and very few newcomers showing.  Hopefully though Portsmouth will hold a show next year.


----------



## Bungy (5 Oct 2011)

Just a quick reminder we are on for tonights presentation as promulgated.
Come along and meet us if you can.

Kind regards
Bungy
Media Rep - Portsmouth Aquarist Society


----------

